# Electric Golf Cart Or Gas???



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a 90 EZ GO electric cart that is in ok shape.It needs the battery supports replaced and 6 6volt batteries to put it back to stock.(I am currently using 3 group 31 deep cycle batteries) It does get us around pretty well though. I paid $800 dollars for it several months ago. I drove a 1995 Gas Yamaha that has a rear seat,extended canopy,lights,and seems to run ok.There is a little lose feel to the steering. You can get so much more 'custom' stuff for the yamaha than the1990 ez go. I have a buyer for my ez go right now
The price for the yamaha is $1000.00. I have heard that some CG are banning the gas carts.Is this true? What would you do? Any help would be appreciated.








Bobby


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have a gas cart and ended up having to buy an older electric cart to take camping. I haven't been to any campgrounds yet that allow gas carts (although I'm sure there are many that do) I would go with the electric if you plan on taking it camping


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> I have a gas cart and ended up having to buy an older electric cart to take camping. I haven't been to any campgrounds yet that allow gas carts (although I'm sure there are many that do) I would go with the electric if you plan on taking it camping


Ditto.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I've seen signs at several CG's this year that say "No Gas Golf Carts". So I would also say go w/ electric if possible. I would think a gas cart would be better if you were at a CG in the mountains though.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What the heck are you guys doing taking a golf cart camping?

Come out West...I'll show you how I define camping, and it won't have power/water/hookups.....or any one else around for 1-2 miles!


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What the heck are you guys doing taking a golf cart camping?
> 
> Come out West...I'll show you how I define camping, and it won't have power/water/hookups.....or any one else around for 1-2 miles!


Different strokes for different folks I guess. Could not possibly have any less desire to camp like that. Your definition works for you - ours works just fine for us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

advancedtel said:


> What the heck are you guys doing taking a golf cart camping?
> 
> Come out West...I'll show you how I define camping, and it won't have power/water/hookups.....or any one else around for 1-2 miles!


Different strokes for different folks I guess. Could not possibly have any less desire to camp like that. Your definition works for you - ours works just fine for us.








[/quote]

I get the "different stokes for different folks"....









My question still stands.....what do you do with them? Are they for driving around the park? Do you have a toy hauler or just put them in the back of a truck?


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What the heck are you guys doing taking a golf cart camping?
> 
> Come out West...I'll show you how I define camping, and it won't have power/water/hookups.....or any one else around for 1-2 miles!


Different strokes for different folks I guess. Could not possibly have any less desire to camp like that. Your definition works for you - ours works just fine for us.








[/quote]

I get the "different stokes for different folks"....









My question still stands.....what do you do with them? Are they for driving around the park? Do you have a toy hauler or just put them in the back of a truck?
[/quote]

I don't take it all the time. A couple of campgrounds we go to rents them but allows you to take your own as well. I take it to those. We use them to ride around the campground and check out everyone's setups, trips to the camp store, trips to the bathhouse if its a long walk, etc. One campground in the NC mountains has miles of old logging roads running through the wilderness that we ride on. Each campground is different and some don't allow them, some you don't need it, but some its nice to have and just something fun to do. I haul mine in the back of my pickup.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Having 'camped' at several CG's that allow golf carts, and almost being unable to walk without being run down by those same carts, we are now searching out CG's that don't allow carts.

It strikes us as sad to see a golf cart loaded up with people of all ages to go no more than the equivalent of 1-2 blocks. Seems like that is contributing to the 'fattening of America'.

We just recently found that Federal Recreation areas don't allow them.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> Having 'camped' at several CG's that allow golf carts, and almost being unable to walk without being run down by those same carts, we are now searching out CG's that don't allow carts.
> 
> It strikes us as sad to see a golf cart loaded up with people of all ages to go no more than the equivalent of 1-2 blocks. Seems like that is contributing to the 'fattening of America'.
> 
> We just recently found that Federal Recreation areas don't allow them.


I agree, actually the campground I am in now has too many. I don't bring mine here. Too many teenagers "cruising" and acting like they left their brains at home. There is a time and a place for carts so common sense and courtesy should be used


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

My wife has a leg issue so we use it to get around the CG. I put in the back of my long bed super duty ford. Thanks for the info and comments. Also at Thousand Trails Chesapeake Bay they have miles of trails in the woods that are fun to explore. Sounds like I may keep the electric or maybe find a newer model.








Bobby


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We just bought my dad a newer electric cart to get around in and it is so quiet compared to his old Yamaha gasser. This one has (6) 8 volt batteries. We just used it for a week on vacation and I was totally impressed with the electric. Roof, rear seat.

Not sure about campgrounds, but the electric cart we got him is very cool ion my opinion, best for flat roads, etc, not off road terrain.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Having 'camped' at several CG's that allow golf carts, and almost being unable to walk without being run down by those same carts, we are now searching out CG's that don't allow carts.
> 
> It strikes us as sad to see a golf cart loaded up with people of all ages to go no more than the equivalent of 1-2 blocks. Seems like that is contributing to the 'fattening of America'.
> 
> We just recently found that Federal Recreation areas don't allow them.


One thing age has given me is somewhat of a reluctance to judge without complete knowledge. Some folks have mobility issues, and you can't always tell who they are by watching them ride by in a golf cart or on a scooter.

Now, the little kids in their )*^_*& plastic jeeps and pink Barbie Corvettes, that's another matter.

Sluggo


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sluggo,

I don't think I am judging when I see a multiple carts loaded down with 4-6 people crusing the CG all day long.

I can see mobility isues as being a factor for a few, but if all who use them have mobility issues, then some CG's must be full of physically challenged people.

I recently saw the movie 'Over the Hedge", and thought about all our toys that we use to keep from having to walk, when the raccoon said something about the suv's being what the people used to get around because they couldn't walk anymore. (That may be a gross misquote, but that is what I thought as he said his piece.)

Until I had my ankle replaced, I too had mobility issues, and DH and I had even discussed what the future might look like for my mobility, so I understand that some people have mobility problems and am quite glad that they can still get around using motorized devices. However, the majority of the cart users are those who LOOK healthy enough to walk short distances - teenagers for instance.

Even Federal Recreation Areas allow for the use of motorized devices for those who need them.

Due to physical problems I may someday have to rely on some kind of motorized mobility assistant, but I WILL walk as long as I can.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

To answer your original question - If I were going to get a golf-cart for camping, I'd go electric. That's just me, but then, I am thinking about costs down the road.

A gas engine that only gets used a little bit, now and then, usually develops health problems. If it could be 4-6 weeks between uses (or longer), you'd need to drain the gas and run the gas out of the carburetor - to avoid gumming up the works. Electric, on the other hand, only requires you keep the batteries charged up regulary. (And you have the battery on the gas cart to keep charged, also.)

Add to that, you have to buy gas/oil mixture, haul it in the bed of the truck, and safely store it around the campsite. But you are already paying for the electricity at the campground, so let the campground's electricity power the charger.

The gas cart will take more time and maintenance than the electric.

Then there's the ting about some campgrounds not allowing gas-powered motorized vehicles inside the park. (Most of them around here are that way.)

I don't think I'd ever use a golf-cart when camping, unless mobility becomes a problem. I go camping to relax and to sleep amid the places I want to explore on foot. (Don't see many arches at Arches NP - unless you get out and hike 5-10 miles at a time.)

But I must admit, a golf cart would have saved a lot of time for us at Disney World - Fort Wilderness Campground last summer. We would have been able to go to the Ferry or the Bus hub on our timetable, not the shuttle-bus schedules. (We spent a lot of time waiting on busses in five days. But that was our first trip - we'll have the wisdom from experience, next time around!)

That said - there was a lot of abuse by teenagers who were obviously not old enough to be driving them, in accordance with Disney's rules. But that didn't stop them - even at midnight to 1:00 am.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with Mike. Electric would be my choice.
Everyone has a cart at our seasonal. (except me) The campground is quite large...and you can take them around to other resorts on the lake. 
I'm still in 'walk mode'. The problem around our campground, it parents give the carts to the kids to cruise around all day. The screw around, drive recklessly, and are WAY too young to be left alone on one. (but they do it anyway) I've seen 4 year olds driving them...all alone. That's just crazy.
If I get one someday...it will prolly be electric.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"But you are already paying for the electricity at the campground..."

Not necessarily. Our long-term winter park charges separately for electricity ($.15/kwh).

The park we are in right now - Fun Valley, near South Fork, CO, is 3/4 of a mile from one end to the other. It is a good half mile from our site to the restaurant, store, etc. I usually use my bike, as does PK. She has a bum knee, I have a bad foot (unremovable shrapnel), but biking isn't too hard on them. Walking is. I just WISH I had a cart!

This place has a rule requiring that anyone driving any motorized device have a driver's license. Excellent rule. Wish it was enforced. Even the kids on bikes are a hazard, though. Wobbly? Two feet tall? No hint that you're not immortal? Rude? Come on over and ride your bike here.

Sluggo


----------

